# Pre-Heresy White Scars



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here he is with a basecoat still need to hit a few areas.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nice work eisen, looking great


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

love the chopper style bike


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

the face is a little bland, you should use the new Ogryn Flesh Wash. It's the best thing for doing faces.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Really impressed with how you have painted the white. It looks crisp without being too pure and clean. well done.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats only the base there is still alot of work to do and I will be bringing up the color to pure white on the highlights.
The face is only tallern flesh basecoat still much much more work to do on it.
I already had the ogryn flesh waiting :grin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking very nice so far...keep going!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here he is alot more presentable
Still needs a bit of work but he's getting there


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the latest the Capt in Mk2 crusade armor with forceglave


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

No one can do Pre Heresy like you Eisenhorn!! Awesome job on the bikes and the white, looks really cleanly done.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

best white ever


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here he is in progress

















thanks for the kind words about the white
I went with a brown base white since they are on the road so much


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Commander in progress with personal banner


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

now tell me eisen, you got a passion for pre-heresy ey?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats pretty much all I do.
I have to convert every last troop to some degree
I would love to do an Inquisition Force someday


----------

